# Eglin AFB Armaments Museum



## futuredogfight (Apr 14, 2013)

When I was in Florida at the beginning of this month, my family stopped at the Eglin AFB Armaments Museum. A very nice, small, museum that had a lot of aircraft and weapons. Here are some photos of the museum displays and exhibits.





.
B-52 Stratofortress 







A cruise missile, forgot the type






MiG-21 Fishbed






B-47 Stratojet(It was being prepped for a repaint)






O-2 Skymaster






F-4D Phantom II 






F-100D Supersabre






F-86 Sabre






F-111 Aardvark






F-15C Eagle






F-16C Fighting Falcon






GAU-8






First ever AC-130






B-17G Flying Fortress






SR-71 Blackbird






P-51D






F-105D w/ M61 cutaway






First laser guided bomb. GBU-1






Rocket Launchers











Rifles (not going to post all rifle photos)







Cluster bomb and bomblettes



This isn't even half of this great museum, I highly recommend this museum to everyone.

~FD8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome man!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice little collection. The missile is a North American AGM-28 Hound Dog.


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2013)

That's a 'small' museum..????! 

Nice photos mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2013)

Great photo's! Shame to see the B-17 sitting out in the weather though..


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 15, 2013)

@Wildcat, these aircraft are well maintained, some by the base squadrons, the B-17 was in great condition


----------



## drgondog (Apr 15, 2013)

futuredogfight said:


> @Wildcat, these aircraft are well maintained, some by the base squadrons, the B-17 was in great condition



Not evident in that picture.. looks like advanced sun bleach deterioration..


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 15, 2013)

Ah, we'll, I've got a crap camera.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2013)

some real fine shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 19, 2013)

Your very welcome


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2013)

You got any more????? Can't fault any pictures shared!
Did you get any more of the Saber?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2013)

Neat stuff. Do you happen to catch the tail code on that F-111? I'm curious to see the squadron it represents. Looks like a nice collection of aircraft and weapons.


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 20, 2013)

I do have more photos of the Sabre. I'll also see if I can find any info about the squadron the F-111 served in.


----------

